# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Publicada la nueva norma ISO 16075 para el uso agrícola de agua residual depurada

## Jonasino

> La Organización internacional de Normalización (ISO) acaba de publicar una nueva norma para el tratamiento y la reutilización de aguas residuales depuradas para riego agrícola.  Esta nueva norma ha de ayudar a los participantes en proyectos de riego a maximizar los beneficios y minimizar los posibles riesgos asociados con los sistemas de riego agrícola.
> 
> La Norma ISO 16075 ofrece directrices para el desarrollo e implantación de proyectos de aguas residuales depuradas, incluyendo el diseño, los materiales, la construcción y el rendimiento, así como diversas orientaciones sobre un amplio abanico de temas de interés, tales como la calidad del agua, los tipos de cultivos que pueden regarse, los riesgos asociados y los principales componentes del proyecto, como la red de distribución y los dispositivos de almacenamiento de agua.
> 
> En palabras del Dr. Jorge Tarchitzky, presidente del ISO/TC 282/SC 1, el comité técnico que ha desarrollado la norma, La escasez de agua afecta en estos momentos a todos los continentes. La calidad del agua subterránea está disminuyendo y los cauces, ríos, mares, suelos y plantas están contaminados con aguas residuales, o afectados por la falta o el tratamiento inadecuado de las mismas. Las aguas residuales debidamente depuradas constituyen una fuente de recursos ideal para sustituir las aguas dulces que se utilizan para riego agrícola, así como para la recuperación de suelos, la mejora del crecimiento agrícola y la reducción de los costes de fertilización. El uso ambientalmente beneficioso del agua depurada puede también evitar el deterioro ecológico de las fuentes de agua. Además de la agricultura, el agua residual depurada puede utilizarse para usos como la reutilización urbana e industrial.
> 
> La Norma ISO incluye tres documentos: ISO 16075-1:2015, 
> 
>     1ª parte, en que se tratan las bases de un proyecto de reutilización para riego, incluyendo directrices para todos los elementos de un proyecto de riego utilizando aguas residuales depuradas; ISO 16075-2:2015,
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/asersa/...idual-depurada

----------

